# You tell me , Buck or Doe?



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I observed this deer with fawn in toe several times last year.
The Fawn appeared to nurse , however It looks like a button buck
What say you ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's probably a doe, with your description. It appears to be a growth on the head, possibly caused by ticks. Although there are the occasional nannies w/ horns. Here is the growth I am talking about...I killed this buck a few years back and another doe was taken in the same area w/ the same growths. FWC biologist ran tests and it's caused by tick infestation....Not harmful to the meat...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I think what your deer has is a Virus like the one I had in my heard [ picture 3 ], this deer is clean except for the 2 hairy buttons that are in the exact position antlers should be in .
It is a head scratcher for sure.

I had come to the conclusion it was 

A = a button buck who stayed with its mom , who had a fawn the next year and died , leaving the fawn to stay with its older sibling which was male.

B - a Doe that has some kind of false antler genes .

C - I hoped someone else has seen this before .


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If its a button buck running with a doe you need to kill the doe.


----------



## RAY (Mar 4, 2008)

Which ever it may be it sure posed for the camera.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Splittine said:


> If its a button buck running with a doe you need to kill the doe.


They are always together.
they come and go by them selves.
I have seen 20+ deer at one time around this particular feeder and no other deer arrive or leave with them.
I thought for sure some of the avid , older hunters would have found Does who look like this or know of young bucks taking a fawn under his wing.
ether way , I thought it would be interesting for you to see and kick around for a little pre season fun


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

my bet is a doe, we need to check the plumbing.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Young buck*

Its a young buck. Just young that is all. I seen lots of them that size. We shoot them for does sometimes by mistake. Not sure why he is with the fawns but stranger things happen. Maybe their big brother. Had a fawn tring to suck a 6 point several times a couple years ago. Made me laugh. No doe with them. Just them two. Saw a 3 point doe a few years before that. So strange thing happen but he is not one of them. Just my opinion for what ever that is worth.


----------



## ruckus (Dec 9, 2007)

What was the actual date of the pictures? Looks like a late dropped fawn hanging out with one the dumbest members in the deer herd. The actual date would help out in a huge way. If this was in the winter (nov or later), it would be a perfect example of a late drop fawn from this year and last. If this picture was taken in April, you have more problems to worry about than the sex of that deer.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

However uncommon, it definitely could could be a doe with antlers. I knew of someone who shot an nice 8 point doe!


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

Crossed sex deer are becoming more common, more so in the midwest. Several universities have studied this and found reports going back from before 1900. Estimates range from one in every 1,000 to 6,000 does have some form of antler. Usually just the buttons, but some grow full.
In 2002 a guy in Minnesota took a 13 point turned out to be a doe, and had to battle the wildlife commission for taking a doe with out a doe tag. He won of course, and it set a base line for what was legal. Since there is no way to tell until the deer has already been taken, if is is legal length antler it is considered a legal game.
Some states are starting to issue special permits outside normal hunting days to take abnormals just to keep the defects in check. Extreme atypical racks often won't count towards the tag. Those are areas of course where you have to buy a new tag for every deer you take.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

I vote doe!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is one I have with a bit more growth


----------

